# Jelly or ICS for Alltel?



## daddyodizzel (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello all, I have 2 phones. I have my samsung galaxy s with CM9 unofficial ICS with Devil  I also have a samsung galaxy SII nothing on it. I was wondering if there were any roms that have either Jelly or ICS for Alltel.


----------



## daddyodizzel (Oct 26, 2012)

any one?


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm also interested in this, being as info on how to root/ROM this particular model (SCH-R760) is next to nonexistent.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------

